# Halloween Extreme Orlando May 24th-26th



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

I cant wait!! Finally a Halloween show here in Florida! Apparently this is a transworld show the same one that just happened but being put on here in Orlando and open to the public finally! 






A Halloween, horror and haunted house extravaganza like nothing you've seen before, HALLOWEEN EXTREME grants unprecedented public access to movie- and theme park-quality props and effects, available for the first time at the consumer level. Home haunters and Halloween enthusiasts will now have the opportunity to obtain the very same items used by professional attractions and events the world over, allowing anyone and everyone to create a truly professional haunt experience. Co-produced by the twisted creative minds behind Netherworld Haunted House, this insanely unique event delivers three full days of EVERYTHING Halloween fanatics, haunters, and horror lovers could desire.

Open to the general public as well as industry professionals, HALLOWEEN EXTREME offers cash-and-carry and wholesale items for purchase, including animatronics, make up, costumes, masks and decor

HalloweenExtreme.com


If any fellow Florida Haunters are going let me know!


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm looking forward to it, and plan to go. 
Hoping there are some of the larger items that I saw at Transworld in 2012, but had shipping cost which made them too expensive.
Going to be all about cash & carry, as well as the classes.

So far I have not been able to figure out the Spooky Empire piece of it.


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

BobbyA said:


> So far I have not been able to figure out the Spooky Empire piece of it.


Spooky Empire is a BIG horror-con that is literally across the hall from Halloween Extreme and should bring in a few fans to check out everything. I know they are bringing in the A-list roster from _The Walking Dead_ and that alone should bring in a couple thousand people (if Horrorhound Cincinnati was any indication). Will that translate into more sales for HE vendors? Who knows, but I think it's a good move that should expose vendors to a wider audience. Since the two cons are working together, there is an option to buy a combo ticket to get into both shows and parties.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Folks. I had posted this on Facebook, but will also do so here.

Re: Halloween Extreme...

I hope to see a few of you scary folks. I will be instructing three courses:

1.) FRIDAY May 24
How to Quickly Create a Witch’s Poison Bottle
Friday (2:00 pm -3:00 pm -Seminar Room)
Speaker Dr Bill Ramsay

Learn the simple tricks needed to quickly create a “Witch’s Poison” bottle. During this fun Make-n-Take course, Dr. TerrorEyes will show you how to create a detailed and aged bottle of “poison” — a basic necessity of ANY witch’s kitchen/apothecary!

2.) SATURDAY MAY 25 
How To Create a Flicking Light Circuit for your Haunt!
Saturday(10:00 am -11:00 am Seminar Room)
Speaker Bill Ramsay

Do you want to create an easy way to make two separate lights in your haunt flicker randomly like they are possessed by spirits or have faulty wiring? Dr. TerrorEyes (Dr. Bill Ramsay) will instruct attendees on the construction and assembly of a flicker circuit that make lights quickly flicker and sputter at random, while varying the light bulb’s brightness.

3.) SUNDAY MAY 26
How to Upgrade Your Home Haunt

Sunday (12:00 pm -1:00 pm Seminar Room)

Speaker: Dr. TerrorEyes (Bill Ramsay)

Are you looking how to take your Home Haunt to the next level? If you are looking for help, ideas, resources, and guidance on what to do to scare and entertain in your Home Haunt, then let Dr. TerrorEyes (Dr. Bill Ramsay) provide you with the immediate assistance you want. Let the kind doctor prescribe treatment for your ailing Home Haunt with ideas in this open-discussion format program. His 39 years of Home Haunt experience might offer the perfect cure!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

It's good to see people are going. How can we meet during the event on Saturday ? I'll be there with my wife. Looking forward to the floor shows and other events. Will want to see "The Flickering Light" which will be from 10 am to 11 am in Salon 1. Look for tall guy and wife with beautiful blond hair.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

I know we are going Friday I am not sure yet if we are going Saturday as well(i have tickets for both days) I think it depends on if we see everything in one day and if the wife wants to do a second day!


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

My cell is 239.851.2822. Feel free to intro your wife (okay...and yourself, too) at the session. My son (22) will be with me helping out. Looking FWD to seeing Forum Members (and my Facebook site if you Friend me: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.624371060909955.143851.100000111994194&type=3 under William Ramsay). Some prop pics there.

See ya soon!

Take sCare,

Bill




Deadview said:


> It's good to see people are going. How can we meet during the event on Saturday ? I'll be there with my wife. Looking forward to the floor shows and other events. Will want to see "The Flickering Light" which will be from 10 am to 11 am in Salon 1. Look for tall guy and wife with beautiful blond hair.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm going Friday, I'll decide the rest of the weekend based in large part on what I see Friday.
Happy to meet other HF members while there. Perhaps we can find someplace to meet in the afternoon ?
A few blocks north of the Rosen is The Pub Orlando. I've never been there but the reviews sound pretty good.
Anyone insterested, or have another suggestion ?
The Pub Orlando
9101 International Drive #1003Orlando, FL 32819


----------



## doombuddy (Apr 7, 2013)

Wife and I will be there for the weekend.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd say we all meet around Dr. TerrorEyes, Salon 1, "How to create a flickering light circuit..." Sat. the 25th after his show which is 10 am to 11 am and introduce ourselves. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

You are more than welcome to meet at the Big Scary Show's booth #205 at a particular time...


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

So I'll be there (I have to be at the Spooky Events, because I have no one to send in my place this year for May-Hem, which I have never made it to before, but as representative from Graveyard Mafia, who works alongside Spooky Empire and manages our Car Show for the October events, we try to always be there, even in may)

That being said, thank the deities for my futurephone, so I can keep up with this thread. It would be cool to meet up. If you see some Irish fellow in a kilt that looks terribly lost or some random Hearses parked around the property, come introduce yourself.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

On my way, bright blue pull over shirt, light pants, black sneakers, about 6 ft. Say hi if you get a chance.
Bobby


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

So...who is here?


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

I was, but home now. 
Didn't run across a guy in kilt or hearses. Came in and out from the 3 story parking garage.
Was glad to see the companies that did turn out, and it was worth going to.
There were a few high points and a few low points. Some of the big vendors were just barely there.
For instance Pale Night Productions had a small booth, with a few morgue doors, a few cutting tools, and a new line of appliances (nice to see those).
Distortions Unlimited had several body size props laying on a back stand, and nobody in their booth (at least from 3:15 to 5:30 Friday)
But the biggest surprise / letdown was Dead House Designs, they had a guy, a laptop showing the bugs screen, and a Kinect driven character.
This is not to slam these companies, I am glad they came, 
But if you check their websites you will see what a tiny percentage of their offering this represents, I had hoped to see more.
There was one company I really wanted to see there Trip Sixx, but alas their booth space was empty.

On the other hand there were some pleasant surprises. 
IMHO water-melon has a number of products that you probably want to check out. I've included a pic of Shar's arm with a wound that looks better in person and took about 10 minutes to apply while telling us all about his products, and how to do this one at the same time.
$10 for the kit to do, $5 ea. for extra wound pieces.
Zagone (pronounced Zay-go-nay, who knew) Studios was showing off a new line of softer material in their masks and costumes. Cheif claim to fame, still inexpensive and these flex with your face.
Froggy's and Frightprops had show special pricing. $20 gal for Froggy's & carry home for no shipping charge.
Sinister Signs had a couple new items in addition to their great signage, stick on meters, control panels, and some hardware. The stick on meters are #D meter faces, one line comes with built-in LED backlights. Just paint a large (or small) box to look old, slap a few of these on it, and something for a switch and you have an very passable control panel for whatever you need to control. Electric chair, buzz saw, boiler, etc.

Wandering off for dinner now, perhaps more later.
P.S. The Spooky-empire people looked like they were having a lot of fun.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

I am one of those Spooky Empire people. Pool party is still in effect and the Zombie Prom will be wrapping up sometime around 1 AM.

My hearse by the way is not in the garage. Too crowded. Parked with the rest of the vendors and prop builders on the lot beside the garage structure. Much more open and clear.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

On the way at 7 am had to work til 11 p sux but wife and I will be there by 10 a, tall guy and wife with blond hair looking to spend some coin. Deadview is on the way.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

The-Dullahan said:


> I am one of those Spooky Empire people. Pool party is still in effect and the Zombie Prom will be wrapping up sometime around 1 AM.
> 
> My hearse by the way is not in the garage. Too crowded. Parked with the rest of the vendors and prop builders on the lot beside the garage structure. Much more open and clear.


lol from your previous post "some random Hearses parked around the property" I thought there might have been an effort to place some hearses around the property as part of a display. I did pass through that parking lot to check out Sinister signs zombie disposal unit trailer, and the zombie army bus. I guess I didn't go far enough over. 
I haven't decided if I'll drive over again or when.

Glad your enjoying the event.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

^I know those guys too!

I actually came home tonight and will be returning tomorrow (since I am cleared for full access, all weekend) to pick up my Voodoo Shaman staff. The Halloween Extreme people liked it so much, they wanted me to leave it for their judges to...well, to judge...as part of a prop contest. I cannot collect it until after 2:00 tomorrow. Not really intending to win anything, but it was a neat idea and since it is...rather heavy...I was more than happy to hand it over for a bit, after requested.

Yeah, a few of my Graveyard Mafia (Not a car club, a Hearse Family) folk are here. However, we are in a white H1 with Umbrella Corp logos, my Hearse (which will be back tomorrow and my friend Sabre's Bat Buggy, which is...well...we look like this.










That's us as of this morning, around 8:00 AM. This evening I assisted in diagnosing a problem it is suffering before it can start, as Sabre is new to Mechanical things, but a knowledgeable beginner and eager to learn. Sadly, though minor he may possibly be missing a parade he had planned to use it for on Monday. (I think on Monday)

The October Event is always much bigger. At THAT event, we have everyone in full force show up. Here's a photo from last year and this isn;t even all of us yet, only the first people from the beginning.










(Mine is the blood-splattered one with the headlamps on)


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Dr. TerrorEyes said:


> My cell is 239.851.2822. Feel free to intro your wife (okay...and yourself, too) at the session. My son (22) will be with me helping out. Looking FWD to seeing Forum Members (and my Facebook site if you Friend me: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.624371060909955.143851.100000111994194&type=3 under William Ramsay). Some prop pics there.
> 
> See ya soon!
> 
> ...



Sorry I missed meeting up. Will try again at Midwest next week, I see your giving classes there as well.

Bobby


----------



## thehauntedtheatre (May 29, 2013)

I had the opportunity to attend Halloween Extreme on Sunday. It was my first haunted house convention I've been able to attend, and it was so worth the drive from Georgia down. I learned so much, got some cool new products, and had a lot of fun. Even though I'm new with this handle, I'm not new to this forum, just been awhile since I've come to it, so I thought a change would do some good. Met DrSpookyEyes and attended his seminar, which gave me some more ideas to work with.

Here are some photos that I took from the event, so I hope you enjoy. I cannot wait until next year.


----------



## thehauntedtheatre (May 29, 2013)

OK, can't post the link until I have two posts under my belt, so this will be two.


----------



## thehauntedtheatre (May 29, 2013)

And three...here are the photos from the event.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...0.1073741825.135819814929&type=1&l=83fc6ce8aa


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Good job on the pics. If you really liked this, you should try to go to Transworld when you can.
Having seen both, I'd say HE (not including Spooky Empire) was between 15 to 20% of Transworld.


----------



## thehauntedtheatre (May 29, 2013)

Transworld is definitely a wish of mine, but a 6 hour drive to Orlando, as opposed to a 10 hour drive to St. Lois, is a lot more doable for a weekend trip.


----------



## doombuddy (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice pictures. There was a lot of cool things to see and do.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Again, I extend my personal invitation for anyone to return or make their first visit for Spooky Empire's event in October. The tradeshow will not be a part of it, but we are already assembling a lovely list of celebrities (I do not go for the celebrities or really KNOW who any of them are, but it usually clicks when someone tells me what series or film they are from) and the weekend tends to be genuinely fun for all, consisting of the Zombie Walk, guest panels, horror-film icons, shows, the legendary pool party, VIP party and all the other parties and lots of neat costumes that people come up with.

We'll be there in force for our part of the event, of which there is a slight sampling of at the bottom of page #2.


----------

